# Technikabenteuer von Aka-Aka



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2007)

Ausgangslage: Freundin der Frau bricht den USB-Stick im Laptop ab. Ich habe dann die insgesamt 6 Kontaktstellen mit kleinen Drähtchen zusammen gelötet. Zuerst ging nichts, dann meldete er "angeschlossenes USB-Gerät funktioniert nicht richtig". Beim nächsten Versuch fand er den Stick als E:\, meldete aber "nicht formatiert".

Frage (und Bitte keine Kommentare zu meiner Irrsinssaktion): dann hat der Stick selbst einen Schuss, oder? Rien ne vas plus?
(wie man hoffentlich erkennen kann, sind da wichtige Daten drauf - das Backup liegt 600km nördlich von uns)
(Wenn jemand der Auffassung ist, dass ICH den Stick endgültig geliefert habe, weil ich ja vielleicht mit meinem Baumstammlötkolben was kaputt gemacht habe, dann dürft ihr das hier gerne schreiben, aber bitte nicht meiner Frau erzählen)

ich gebe mir jedenfalls:
10 Punkte für heldenhaftes Tun
10 Punkte für besonderen Einsatz
was leider nichts hilft, weil es mit
0 Punkten fürs Ergebnis
zu multiplizieren ist


----------



## Heiko (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: Technikabenteuer von Aka-Aka*

Ich komm irgendwie immer noch nicht über die Tatsache hinweg, dass man sowas auch abbrechen kann...
Zu der Gesamtaktion darf ich ja nix sagen


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: Technikabenteuer von Aka-Aka*

frau kann?
*duckundrenn*
aber im Ernst: wenn ich das Teil ansprechen kann und er sagt, es ist nicht formatiert, dann isses kaputt, oder? (also klar isses kaputt, aber ich meine: dann erübrigen sich also weitere Versuche, das Teil irgendwie zusammenzulöten - diese sind ja evtl. für meinen PC nicht ganz ungefährlich?)
In diesem Fall würde ich empfehlen, dass jemand die Daten irgendwie online stellt, sodass ich sie hier abrufen kann - das erscheint mir  am sinnvollsten. Gibt es dafür eine *möglichst einfache Möglichkeit?* 
(im Moment fällt mir nur ein, das Zeug als Mailanhang verschicken zu lassen - auch angesichts der fehlenden Kenntnisse der WG-Mitbewohnerin. Ich müsste ihr einen lycos-Mailzugang einrichten, da kann man große mails verschicken)


----------



## Hawkeye4077 (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: Technikabenteuer von Aka-Aka*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> frau kann?
> *duckundrenn*
> aber im Ernst: wenn ich das Teil ansprechen kann und er sagt, es ist nicht formatiert, dann isses kaputt, oder? (also klar isses kaputt, aber ich meine: dann erübrigen sich also weitere Versuche, das Teil irgendwie zusammenzulöten - diese sind ja evtl. für meinen PC nicht ganz ungefährlich?)



Kaputt würde ich nicht gerade sagen, aber zumindestens die Daten sind hinüber. Du könntest noch versuchen den Stick zu formatieren und schauen, ob Du ihn wieder ansprechen kannst und danach mit einem Deformatter schauen, ob Du noch an die Daten kommst. 

In Summe ist das Endergebnis aber das Gleiche...


----------



## News (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: Technikabenteuer von Aka-Aka*

Um die Sachen online zu stellen, käme auch ein Gratis-Upload bei einem 1-Klick-Webhoster in Frage (wie z.B. w*w.rapidsh*re.com).
max. 100 MB pro einzelner Datei, aber sonst ohne Limit.
Und: Ohne den passenden Downloadlink findet es kein Dritter, nach dem Download kann man's per "Lösch-Link" auch wieder entfernen.

Sicherer wäre es noch mit verschlüsselten zip-Dateien, aber das übersteigt dann ja wohl die PC-Kenntnisse der WG-Mitbewohnerin...


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: Technikabenteuer von Aka-Aka*

wir haben's mit der Lycos-Mail-Methode und Telefonberatung wunderbar hingekriegt. Und was habe ich nun davon? Da ich parallel noch zwei Regale für die Frau geschraubt habe, dürfte der nächste böse Blick beim stundenlangen Forumsbesuch milder ausfallen. Mit Glück gar auch noch der übernächste


----------



## peanuts (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Technikabenteuer von Aka-Aka*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> aber im Ernst: wenn ich das Teil ansprechen kann und er sagt, es ist nicht formatiert, dann isses kaputt, oder?


Nicht unbedingt. Es kann auch ein Timing-Problem vorliegen. Wenn das ein USB2.0-Stick ist, reden wir über etliche hundert Megahertz, die über deine  Drähtchen rüber müssen. Schliess das Teil mal an einen alten PC mit USB1.1 an, vielleicht lässt sich das Ding langsamer ja noch ansprechen.


----------



## Penelope Poe (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Technikabenteuer von Aka-Aka*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Da ich parallel noch zwei Regale für die Frau geschraubt habe, dürfte der nächste böse Blick beim stundenlangen Forumsbesuch milder ausfallen. Mit Glück gar auch noch der übernächste



Aber nur wenn die Regale formatiert sind.....:scherzkeks:


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Technikabenteuer von Aka-Aka*



peanuts schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Es kann auch ein Timing-Problem vorliegen. Wenn das ein USB2.0-Stick ist, reden wir über etliche hundert Megahertz, die über deine Drähtchen rüber müssen. Schliess das Teil mal an einen alten PC mit USB1.1 an, vielleicht lässt sich das Ding langsamer ja noch ansprechen.


Das Problem an sich ist ja mittlerweile gelöst - aber vielleicht wende ich mich dem Stick doch noch einmal zu - und sei es nur, um zu sehen, ob man die Daten eines USB-Sticks retten kann, der mechanisch zerstört wurde.
Ich habe ja ein Faible für den ganz normalen Wahnsinn


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Technikabenteuer von Aka-Aka*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> frau kann?
> *duckundrenn*
> aber im Ernst: wenn ich das Teil ansprechen kann und er sagt, es ist nicht formatiert, dann isses kaputt, oder? (also klar isses kaputt, aber ich meine: dann erübrigen sich also weitere Versuche, das Teil irgendwie zusammenzulöten - diese sind ja evtl. für meinen PC nicht ganz ungefährlich?)
> In diesem Fall würde ich empfehlen, dass jemand die Daten irgendwie online stellt, sodass ich sie hier abrufen kann - das erscheint mir  am sinnvollsten. Gibt es dafür eine *möglichst einfache Möglichkeit?*
> (im Moment fällt mir nur ein, das Zeug als Mailanhang verschicken zu lassen - auch angesichts der fehlenden Kenntnisse der WG-Mitbewohnerin. Ich müsste ihr einen lycos-Mailzugang einrichten, da kann man große mails verschicken)



Hi, 

ich weiss nicht ob ich hier einen Link posten kann. Du kannst die Dateien über: [noparse]http://uploadet.to[/noparse]  verschicken. 
Grüße


----------

